# we gave in



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi all we gave in, Shadow is nearly nine months old and her ears haven't been permanently standing up right yet. Lately though they have both tried for a short while (usually only a minute) One ear is mostly up or sitting across the top of her head. So we gave in and bought some breath rite strips and some eye lash glue. First lot fell out after a couple of hours, second lot has just gone in. So fingers crossed that it works. I'm including a pic from yesterday and one from today with the strips in.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow Shadow is gorgeous! Good luck and I hope you have success  I tried on my girl but in the end have just recently given up. Please keep updating!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Fingers crossed Although I have to say, she is well known in our neighbourhood as the friendly german shepherd with the floppy ears lol.

Bianca, I nearly pm'd you because I seen in your avatar that your from Australia and I read a post that your dogs ears weren't erect yet either. I was wondering what you'd tried? Where abouts in Oz are you?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck! She looks very cute either way!!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Shadow's mum said:


> Thanks guys.  Fingers crossed Although I have to say, she is well known in our neighbourhood as the friendly german shepherd with the floppy ears lol.
> 
> Bianca, I nearly pm'd you because I seen in your avatar that your from Australia and I read a post that your dogs ears weren't erect yet either. I was wondering what you'd tried? Where abouts in Oz are you?


I'm on the Sunshine Coast, Queensland! I have tried the breathe rite strips and Molly had a reaction to them that required a steroid spray to rectify. I then ordered some Tear Mender online and glued them (tepee style). But I have given up now. She has one ear that stands at times but other than that, she is a floppy eared girl! I really do hope you have success! Let me know if you need the name and details of the place in Sydney that has the glue  Or I could send you my bottle!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Up date: Shadow's first lot of strips fell out today (day 5) and lo and behold her ears flopped again :/ . I put the second lot in this arvo, so still waiting I guess for ear muscles to develop/strengthen.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Did they stand at all for any time? When I first glued Molly's ears, after a few days when they came apart, they BOTH stood for an hour. Paws crossed here that you have success


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok up date time. Shadow no longer has the strips in and her ears aren't permanently standing yet, but they are coming up much more often.
After the first lot fell out after five days, we put another lot of strips in at about the day three mark they started to come unstuck and were annoying her. We cut the unstuck part of the strip off the stuck part was stuck fast. Then I noticed her ear was very red and sore looking around where the crease is where her ear flops down. So we removed the strips entirely and were contemplating a vet trip for the sore ear. By the next morning the ear wasn't looking sore any more and both ears were standing every now and then (mostly tee pee style, but up) Its been more than a week now with no supports in the ears and her ears will both stand for hours and then collapse, then one will go up or rest across her head. We give up. She is gorgeous either way.  We have also noticed most people avoid her or don't let their dogs play with her when her ears are up. When her ears are floppy or tee pee or comb over style (yep many ear positions) every one is all over her. So that's it for us, she will be what ever she is meant to be and we will just love her for it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I love floppy eared gsds. :wub:

My first dog's ears stood up all the way except the very tippy-tops and it was very cute. All of the rest of mine have had erect ears but I'd take a floppy eared gsd in a heartbeat.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Shadow's mum...maybe it is just the Aussie dogs that have irritation from the strips! Your Shadow is beautiful which ever way her ears end up


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

as others have said she is cute as can be with floppy ears!!!!


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys  hahaha like I had any thing to do with how cute she is, but I'll take it.


----------

